# Is there an easy way to make HDR photos in Gimp



## stone_family3 (Aug 13, 2010)

I have no clue how to do this. I know I'm supposed to layer them but don't know how to do it. I tried reading a few tutorials online but am completely lost.


----------



## Rekd (Aug 13, 2010)

My understanding is that the camera does all the work. A mode lets you take 3 consecutive shots; under, correct, over exposed (or some other combo of settings) and you simply layer them together and do some other magic. I would imagine most advanced image editors would be able to do it. Including Gimp.

Google how to take the HDR picts instead of how to PP them.


----------



## er111a (Aug 13, 2010)

HDR tutorial: how to create HDR photos with free Qtpfsgui and GIMP | Garmahis


----------



## stone_family3 (Aug 13, 2010)

I did, I took the pics they're on my computer. I don't know how to layer them.


----------



## white (Aug 13, 2010)

stone_family3 said:


> I have no clue how to do this. I know I'm supposed to layer them but don't know how to do it. I tried reading a few tutorials online but am completely lost.


File > Buy Photomatix.


----------



## stone_family3 (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't have money to buy any programs. That's why I specified on gimp. Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## er111a (Aug 13, 2010)

did you even look at that link I posted?


----------



## Eventer (Aug 14, 2010)

You dont have to buy photomatix, you can get a free trial of it which doesnt expire - Instead u just get a waterwark lol


----------



## clanthar (Aug 14, 2010)

If you don't want to download additional software, then you must layer your multiple exposures in GIMP. I'd place them in order light to dark with the darkest exposure in the top layer. You then have to blend the exposures together using layer masks -- paint on the masks in varying shades of black/grey/white. When you have the effect you're after the layer stack can be collapsed into a single image and processed further. It can be tedious work.

Joe


----------



## KmH (Aug 14, 2010)

stone_family3 said:


> *Is there an easy way to make HDR photos in Gimp* QUOTE]No, there is no easy way.
> 
> In fact there is _no_ _easy_ way to make a good HDR, period. They are majorly labor intensive.


----------

